# Programm um Spielfilme in 320x240 mp4 zu konvertieren?



## multimolti (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir nen nettes Handy gekauft und auch ne 2GB Speicherkarte dazu, da hab ich mir gedacht, könnte man doch unterwegs mal Filme anschauen.

Das Ding unterstützt mp4, habe mir also den Xilisoft MP4 Converter geholt, an sich nicht schlecht, aber manche Konvertierungen von dem kann mein Handy nicht abspielen. Und die Dateien werden mir auch zu groß.

Daher die Frage:
Gibt es ein Programm, was mir automatisch von jedem üblichen Format (avi, mpg, divx) einen auch größeren Film (so bis zu 700MB) auf die Auflösung 320x240 konvertieren und dann als mp4 abspeichern kann? Sollte am besten in einem Programm sein, weil erst in irgendein Format, dann Größe ändern und dann als mp4 codieren ist doch nicht so sonderlich performant.
Kann auch Geld kosten, bin da sehr flexibel.

Kennt jemand sowas in der Richtung? Habe im Internet nichts gefunden...


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Januar 2008)

Super wandelt so ziemlich jedes Format ohne umwege in so ziemlich jedes Format um. Codecs hat es alle bereits mit an bord. Ist dafür nicht die schnellste software und man sieht nicht wirklich wieviel Prozent es bereits umgewandelt hat, aber es ist erträglich und zuverlässig. Größe ändern beim recodieren kann es auch, und noch paar andere Sachen.
Auserdem komplett kostenlos 
http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


----------



## multimolti (31. Januar 2008)

Ok versuche ich mal, aber der Download ist schon mal ziemlich blöd 
Durch 10 Seiten klicken und am Ende die Meldung bekommen, Firefox würde keine Weiterleitung unterstützen... so eine Unverschämtheit^^ Aber mit dem IE gings dann, mal ausprobieren.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (31. Januar 2008)

Eventuell wäre der *Videora Ipod Converter* noch was für dich, der ist zwar eigentlich für den iPod gedacht, sollte aber sicherlich auch das von dir gewünschte Format zustande bringen. Schluckt leider ein bisschen viel Ressourcen, aber sonst gefällt er mir ganz gut.

Grüsse
Santsches


----------



## multimolti (1. Februar 2008)

Dieses iPod Ding probier ich wohl mal aus, da SUPER bei mir einige Probleme macht.

1. Die Videos, die ich von 640x480 auf 320x240 runter skaliere, die Qualität auf low setze und Sound auch nur auf 64kbps laufen lasse, werden von vorher mp4 mit 3MB auf nachher mp4 mit 20MB gerechnet.
2. Mein Handy stürzt relativ oft ab, wenn ich die Videos anschaue, oder der Playback hängt sich einfach auf, aber immer an verschiedenen Stellen oder manchmal auf gar nicht.

Das ist alles nicht so das Wahre, ansonsten ist das Programm ganz gut.


----------



## Asterix-Ac (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo multimolti,

der Free-Video-To-IPod-Converter sollte eigentlich genau das sein, was Du suchst. Zu dem ist er auch noch Freeware. 

Asterix


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich werf mal noch FFmpeg in den Raum.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Februar 2008)

Und ich werfe zur erleichterten (GUI-)Bedienung noch Mediacoder in den Raum.

Außerdem: Man kann mit Nero 6 & 7 (Nero Recode) in MP4 umwandeln (sogar speziell für den IPOD, damit fülle ich meinen Ipod Classic 160 GB)




Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werf mal noch FFmpeg in den Raum.
> 
> ...


----------

